# While waiting for my TBG I made



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

While waiting patiently for my TBG to arrive so I can band up my naturals, since I keep breaking my bands. I decided to make these, and if anyone is interested in about 1 month I should have about 8 more made up. HIKING STICK, one on the right I completly debarked, sande, stained 2x, same as the one on the left but, I left parts of bark on that one, and drilled 3 holes in each one. Going to get safety orange 550 paracord, and make wrist lanyards, as well as a larger strap to flip onto ur back. The choice for coloring is if it is dropped it will b easily visible. So it won't b lost as easy. Tell me what u think. 
Ryan


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking staff I have a side project made from a Yew branch I have been slowly pecking at now for a little while. Dried it for about 6-7 months how long did you let your dry out before working it.?

Yours looks like a very nice build that should serve you well for years to come. I really enjoy making walking sticks and this build I am making will be my 2nd my first was a nice specimen of hazelnut.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

It was very peaceful, I hope so. It's really nice. Thanks. I let them dry for about 1month, but I leave them in my car. Now that it's getting hot it dries in that time.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Good idea about the car it gets hot as hell in them. I will use that for drying my walking sticks in the spring and summer. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice job! They look great.

SMS


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank guys. I got the car idea from somewhere recently on this forum. So I figured I would give it a try. And it works. Hopefully my others turn out as nice.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice sticks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look great


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

